# Kindle's new outfit



## kinderelli

I bought a cover a while back, but was growing bored with it. So I decided to dress up the old original one. Slap a little Velcro on the inside and it's not as bad as I first thought it was. I think it'll do for now


----------



## sherylb

Kinderelli- That's a fantastic cover!  Please tell us how you made it.
Thanks,
Sheryl


----------



## kinderelli

Thanks, i'm glad someone other than me thinks it's cute  

It was easy, I just took a piece of scrap material, sewed around the edges to give it a bit more nice look, and then used a glue gun. I used to make purses out of old ties, so I dug through my left overs and used one of them for the strappie.....latch....thing (I think the glue has affected my brain). And then glued a button on for added decoration.

- Kendra


----------



## Angela

Hi Kinderelli and welcome! You did a fantastic job on the cover. Great idea!!


----------



## marianneg

Very cute!  Using a tie for the latch is genius!


----------



## colleen

LOVE it!  What a great idea!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Absolutely gorgeous, you did a great job Kendra. How cool to have a cover that no one else will have. Unfortunately I'm not that creative, my sewing talent is buttons only.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Welcome Kendra! Wow, what a great cover (not to mention creative idea!), thanks for showing it off to us! 

Nemo


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Kendra! Very cool cover. Thanks for the pics and the info.

L


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Beautiful cover kinderelli and very creative! I have the her abstraction skin also  Welcome to kindleboards


----------



## sebat

Very nice.  I like your dolphin screen saver, too.  Did you draw that?


----------



## cat616

Kinderelli,  That is a nice cover.  Maybe I will give it a try.


----------



## kinderelli

sebat said:


> Very nice. I like your dolphin screen saver, too. Did you draw that?


I wish! I can make just about anything, but drawing was never one of my talents. I just found that online


----------



## Cuechick

I love it, I was going to ask you bought it before I read that you made it. LOVE it!!!


----------



## Eilene

What a fabulous job! It is beautiful!!! You are so creative!


----------



## Suzanne

Wow, that is so nice! Well done!


----------



## supermom

Great job on the cover.  It looks great.


----------



## chynared21

*What a pretty cover...I love the tie closure *


----------



## WolfePrincess73

How beautiful!


----------



## vg

Wow - I love everything about that cover!  The button is absolutely perfect for the fabric, and the textures and colors just make me want to stare at it.  Have you considered doing this and selling the covers?  You really have a talent for it...


----------



## Angela

I do believe that cover would look very nice with Kwinn's Whimsical skin!


----------



## MelindaW

That's really a lovely cover.


----------



## traceyreads

I love this!  And I am the opposite of creative, but may have to have some more talented friends do a "makeover" on my plain Amazon cover for me.  What a great idea.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Great cover, very nice


----------



## intinst

kinderelli said:


> I bought a cover a while back, but was growing bored with it. So I decided to dress up the old original one. Slap a little Velcro on the inside and it's not as bad as I first thought it was. I think it'll do for now


Professional looking cover and looks great with your kindle.


----------

